
Why Do Chinese People Like Their Government? - zdw
https://supchina.com/2019/07/22/why-do-chinese-people-like-their-government/
======
jokoon
I think that freedom of speech is just part of western culture, it's not a
thing in asia.

Criticizing the authority is not easy anywhere, and it's only being made
possible with freedom of speech. The west has learned to control the public
opinion to a degree, and adapt, but it's a difficult exercise, which explains
why freedom of speech does not happen elsewhere because it involves changing a
lot of things in how government works.

When freedom of speech is not part of a country, it's much easier to make its
citizens like the government. People like authority, it's too much of an
effort to be curious, ask questions, think about alternatives, organize
dissent, talks, etc.

~~~
krapp
Freedom of speech is a "thing" in Japan and South Korea, albeit not to the
degree that it exists in the US or possibly even Europe. Both countries have
histories of popular protests and uprisings in modern times. In SK's case, it
led to the impeachment of their former prime minister. Not every Asian country
rolls over their dissidents with tanks. It clearly even seems to be a "thing"
in Hong Kong and Taiwan.

Although, granted, that did happen as a result of the West "changing a lot of
things." But the concept is hardly alien to Asia (for some values of "Asia".)

~~~
jokoon
You're right, but freedom of speech essentially is a cultural thing of the
west. Western countries are shaped by freedom of speech. It's not just not the
case in Asia.

I'm not saying Asians have no notion of freedom of speech.

------
ethanwillis
This doesn't seem like a relevant post for the front page of hackernews. Dang?

